# Cooky’s Fishing Trip Chili



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A group of us hit Pelican every year about now for a warm water fishing fix. One night we have a fish fry and chili dinner. Here's the chili recipe for this year.








The meat is a couple slices of bacon, about 2 pounds of fatty pork, about 2 pounds of beef and two deer roasts.
4 cans of diced tomatoes.
Stem, seed and grind two small bags of anchos. Anchos are by far the best chilies for a full flavor without excessive heat. 
One can of Jalapenos.
Two cans of diced green chilies.
About a third of a jar of chili powder.
Two heads of garlic.
4 onions.
2-3 green peppers.
About 2 tablespoons of ground cumin. 
2 pounds of pintos soaked over night and cooked separately until done. I buy a gunny sack of the ones from Colorado and seal them in smaller packages.
Salt to taste and just dash of black pepper.








Grind the meat and get it browning.








I decided to be lazy and ran the veggies through the grinder too.








I grind the chilies in a coffee grinder. Use one just for spices because the oils from spices won't wash out and will make your coffee seriously nasty.








Almost there.








So far so good.








Should help keep the others goodies cold for the trip.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds good Cooky. Gotta love lots of garlic and chili. I bet you guys have a real "hoot" being around each other the next day..:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yahoo!

nice post, great recipe


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting.
im going to try it looks good!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good chili Cooky! I also through in some choriso sausage and cut down on the chili spice (used buffalo in place of deer) was really good:EAT::O--O:Thanks for the recipe.


----------

